

More clues point to iPhone nano debut - Bud
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/mobile/02/14/iphone.nano.mashable/index.html?hpt=T2

======
Bud
More links:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-02-10/apple-said-to-
work-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-02-10/apple-said-to-work-on-
cheaper-more-versatile-iphone-models.html)

<http://mashable.com/2011/02/10/iphone-nano/>

